

HN Plays 2048 - granttimmerman
http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com/
It&#x27;s 2048 &quot;Twitch Plays Pokemon&quot; style!<p>Contribute: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;grant&#x2F;hnplays2048
======
granttimmerman
There's also an api:
[http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com/api](http://hnplays2048.herokuapp.com/api)

:)

